# Changing Valve Spring w/0 Removing Heads



## gurvinerjeff (Jan 9, 2009)

I have a tech question. Can valve springs be removed without removing the heads? When I was in high school autoshop I believe we did this by clamping the crankshaft, pulling the spark plug and forcing compressed air into the cylinder. The pressure held the valves closed and allowed a spring compressor to collapse the spring, remove the keeper and the spring. Obviously, the valve would fall into the cylinder if the air pressure is removed. If the piston is at the top of its travel, the valve cannot fall too far even if the air pressure is removed.

Has anyone done this technique? It would save $ and time in doing replacements.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

You are correct, might as well put new valve guide seals in at the same time.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

an even more reliable method is to manually turn the crank so the cylinder you are working on is at the top of its stroke. How-to here (Part 3 - Option2)


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

gurvinerjeff said:


> I have a tech question. Can valve springs be removed without removing the heads? When I was in high school autoshop I believe we did this by clamping the crankshaft, pulling the spark plug and forcing compressed air into the cylinder. The pressure held the valves closed and allowed a spring compressor to collapse the spring, remove the keeper and the spring. Obviously, the valve would fall into the cylinder if the air pressure is removed. If the piston is at the top of its travel, the valve cannot fall too far even if the air pressure is removed.
> 
> Has anyone done this technique? It would save $ and time in doing replacements.


I have changed many valvesprings with the heads still on using compressed air without any problems.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 23, 2009)

A lot of guys are using "Tim's Valve Spring Tool" for this, and it works great, I've used it in the past. Tims LT1 Valve Spring Tool - LS1TECH 

It's an old thread, but he still answers his e-mail's, it's cheap, and only takes a few days to get,
Dan


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I don't see any reason why you would have to take the heads off to do springs. Hell, you can do a cam swap without removing the heads


----------



## gurvinerjeff (Jan 9, 2009)

*Thanks for the Info*

Yep, this is what I thought. It is just good to hear it again after 48yrs since high school. I have an LS2 in my '99 truck with 100,000 miles that burns a little blue smoke at start up but runs fine with no smoke thereafter. As I recall, this is a sign that the valve guide oil seals are leaking. This info, especially the referral to ls1howto.com will make the repair easy. Now I look forward to a cam change in my 05 M6 come this summer. Yippee.


----------

